# Fair Rooster



## boyd59 (Jan 19, 2013)

So I'm considering letting my son put our 2 roosters in the county fair this month. They are not 4h roosters. Can anybody give me any pointers? What do the judges look for?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I have no idea. Hopefully someone else will chime in.


----------



## boyd59 (Jan 19, 2013)

ksalvagno said:


> I have no idea. Hopefully someone else will chime in.


Hopefully.....


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

My brother took a roo to a 4H fair once. I think they judge on your knowledge, how you handle them, and of course the chicken itself. Cleanliness, broken feathers, conformation, tameness, etc.


----------



## boyd59 (Jan 19, 2013)

Scottyhorse said:


> My brother took a roo to a 4H fair once. I think they judge on your knowledge, how you handle them, and of course the chicken itself. Cleanliness, broken feathers, conformation, tameness, etc.


In that case I'm in trouble! He's not very tame & I don't know much about chickens. Maybe his looks will make up for it ! Lol


----------



## mjs500doo (Nov 24, 2012)

Depends if he's going for showmanship or just class. Class does not matter on his attitude. They know a good chicken from a bad one. Scrub the legs, oil them nicely, give him a bath 2 days before the show. Dry scales are a big no no. Oil the waddles and comb. If you're going for showmanship they ask questions to test your knowledge. Friendliness in hens is important (unless specified in different breeds that are flighty), but Roos not so much.


----------



## boyd59 (Jan 19, 2013)

mjs500doo said:


> Depends if he's going for showmanship or just class. Class does not matter on his attitude. They know a good chicken from a bad one. Scrub the legs, oil them nicely, give him a bath 2 days before the show. Dry scales are a big no no. Oil the waddles and comb. If you're going for showmanship they ask questions to test your knowledge. Friendliness in hens is important (unless specified in different breeds that are flighty), but Roos not so much.


Thanks so much!! I think we will just go for class


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Usually you HAVE to go into showmanship? That's what happened with my brother, and what happens with goats...


----------



## mjs500doo (Nov 24, 2012)

Scottyhorse said:


> Usually you HAVE to go into showmanship? That's what happened with my brother, and what happens with goats...


Not entirely true either. Check with your local fair board. You have to enter, and many times you need to enter each individual class separately unless they only pay premiums for only one thing.


----------



## Kaneel (Oct 7, 2012)

I think in order to do showmanship you need to be in class, not the other way around. However, if you are in 4-h or FFA, it might be required by your club to participate in showmanship. I've always done showmanship for FFA, not because I was required per say, but because my Ag Teacher wouldn't let me out of it


----------

